# WOW was ist das krankste was euch bei wow passiert ist



## Mal´kuth (23. März 2008)

Moin Leute

Also was ich wissen will von euch was ist das krankste was euch bei WOW passiert ist?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿
Freu mich auf Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

________________________________________________________________________________
_________





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ally <--- gegen ---> horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
                                     bitte leute könnt ihr euch nicht vertagen
                                                        !!!BITTE!!!


----------



## Arzenius (23. März 2008)

... Mein Acc wurde gehackt ...

mehr eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Ishvara (23. März 2008)

Hm kommt drauf an wie du "krank" definierst ^^ 

Naja ich würd mal sagen. Ich war grad in einem der Aufzüge in UC . Als ich plötzlich ein Disc hatte, nichts bei gedacht, eingeloggt und siehe da ich bin in Ash... äh Aschental ^^ und der Aufzug plus 2 Wachen waren auch da. Die Aufzugspalttform schwebte in der Luft  und dei Wachen ebenfalls. WTF OO ^^ 

Naja später mit GM geklärt irgendein Bug wohl, wollte nichts genaueres darüber sagen. ^^ Blizz hald . 

Mfg


----------



## devilhunterX (23. März 2008)

In der Stadt Hammerfall im Arathiehochland stand bei uns schon seit ner weile der Flugmeister nicht mehr auf, sondern unter der Plattform.

Naja irgendwann hats mich genervt und ich hab mal en Ticket geschrieben. Nach ca 2 minuten Meldet sich ein GM und Fragt ob ich noch vor Ort bin und will die sSache mal überprüfen. Kurz nach dem er das gesagt hat is der Flugmeister WEG! Er stand weder über noch unter der Plattform und dann sagt der GM das er in kürze wieder am richtigen platz erscheinen sollte. 

Eigentlich wollt ich ja grad wegfliegen, aber ohen Flugmeister geht das nun mal schlecht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach en paar minuten taucht der Flugmeister wieder auf und zwar UNTER der Plattform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja daraufhin hat der Gm nur gesagt dass das Problem bekannt sei und mit einem der nächsten Patches behoben wird.

-----> Da will man Blizz mal helfen und dann isses totale Zeitverschwendung OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greez DevilhunterX


----------



## Nebelvater (23. März 2008)

Das die Spieler heutzutage nur noch schreiben: ZIEH MICH oder GIB MIR GOLD
wenn man nein sagt, beschimpfen sie dich und setzen dich auf Ignore. 

War auch mal anders


----------



## Deadwave (23. März 2008)

Ich hab mal der Unterstadt von og einen Besuch abgestattet...
Das war so: Ich laufe nichtsahnend durch og und wollte gerade zum Reittrainer im Tal der Ehre..
auf einmal gab es einen Mörderlagg und als sich der Server wieder normalisierte (hatte in der Zwischenzeit meinen pc für wenige Sekunden verlassen) stand ich auf einmal auf nem braunen Boden, obwohl da eigendlich og sein müsste! Ich hab alles versucht um wieder herauszukommen, ohne Erfolg. Hab auch einmal reegelogt...... Dann habe ich einfach mal den Porstein benutzt und siehe da, ich war in Tanaris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat Spaß gemacht mal "unter" die Kolissen zu schauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (23. März 2008)

Als ich Heute /played eingab und da 42 Tage standen...


----------



## Dromed (23. März 2008)

Ich bin die tage etwas am Twinken gewesen in Nargrad.

Habe die Kill q´s gemacht (30 davon 30 davon ....)
Und uns hat nen Alli Hexer verfolgt. (ich bin auch Alli)
280% Mount und hat alles weggekürschnert was wir gelootet haben.

Wär ja alles schön und gut. Wenn er nicht dieses Wundertolle "Urmondstoffset" und diverse Heiler sachen angehabt hätte.

Auf meien anfrage hin sagte er es wär nur nen Farmchar.
Wobei ich mir die frage stelle.
Warum einem  Schneider/Kürschner Farmchar Heal equip anziehen?? Der soll doch auch mobs umhauen. Oder geht der nur angeln und fliegt leuten hinterher und kürschnert alles weg?


----------



## Drâyk (23. März 2008)

als ich mit meinem holypala nen hexer im schlingendorntal gekillt habe..... hach ich habe das unmögliche wahr gemacht =)


----------



## Seacore (23. März 2008)

Drâyk schrieb:


> als ich mit meinem holypala nen hexer im schlingendorntal gekillt habe..... hach ich habe das unmögliche wahr gemacht =)


du 70..der Hexer 30?


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2008)

Das krankste aus WoW? Ein Dummer Allie (sorry ist aber wirklich so gewesen)
Ich spiel Horde. Ich machte gerade Bergbau bei Teufelseisen, der Allie war so ziemlich gleichzeitig da, wie ich. Er hatte zwei Mobs mit denen er beschäftigt war, während ich das Teufelseisen abbaute. Nach der Aktion beschimpfte er mich, so wie man das halt als gegnerische Fraktion machen kann. 
Ich dachte damit wäre er erledigt, doch nein nicht für den (dummen) Allie. Er versuchte Mobs auf mich zu ziehen, wobei er fast selbst drauf ging. Nun ja dachte ich, jetzt wird er wohl abziehen. Doch auch da war noch nicht alles ausgestanden. Der logte auf irgend so einen Hordenchar um, der sich Klopskopf oder so ähnlich nannte. Dann beschimpfte er mich aufs übelste, was mir einfallen würde ihm sein Teufelseisen zu klauen. LOL
Naja dachte ich, das ist wohl wirklich krank. Als ich ihn fragte ob ich für ihn ein Ticket schreiben solle, wegen Beleidigung, sagte er noch F*** d***!
Jo dann schrieb ich erst recht das Ticket. Netter GM sagt er kümmert sich darum. Von da an hatte ich Ruhe vor ihm^^
Tja wenn das nicht krank ist weis ich auch nicht, was meint ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem war WoW wohl etwas zu sehr zu Kopf gestiegen. Naja Charname Klopskopf, sagt ja auch schon einiges^^


----------



## Drâyk (23. März 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> du 70..der Hexer 30?


 nene er wa auch 70  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich gebs zu, er hatte ziemliches gimp equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber egal hexer ist hexer ^^


----------



## Konradio (23. März 2008)

Drâyk schrieb:


> als ich mit meinem holypala nen hexer im schlingendorntal gekillt habe..... hach ich habe das unmögliche wahr gemacht =)


Du 70, der Hexer 30, er afk?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (24. März 2008)

Accounthack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Legendary Drop in BT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Sercani (24. März 2008)

Ein Freund und Ich sind mal ohne Bc installiert zu haben zur Azurmythosinsel gefahren und ehe man sich versieht war er im Steinkrallengebirge und ich an der Dunkelküste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ich /played eingegeben hatte und da standen auch 30 Tage. Da kommt einen schon die Frage auf "Wieso hab ich auf einem schwu*** PvE-Server angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (24. März 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> F*** d***!


heisst das Freu dich??? und warum hast du das DICH zensiert?


----------



## alex93 (24. März 2008)

Als ich live gesehen hab wie sich einer in 4wochen auf lvl70 gemacht hat und das ohne diese Seiten die das für Geld anbieten. Ich war extra jeden Tag  1-3 stunden on um mir das anzuschauen^^ also per Freundeslist^^


----------



## Gotec (24. März 2008)

wollte vom Freiwindposten in tausend Nadeln zurück zum Camp taujuraio oder wie das heißt fliegen. Ich Sitze auf dem flugmob un auf einal bin ich tot. Stehe als Geist am Friedhof direkt am großen Aufzug und mein leichnam liegt direkt neben mir. Wiederbeleben war jedoch nicht möglich. Daraufhin relog. Efekt: ich stehe als Geist in dem Camp und mein leichnam liegt im Steinkrallengebirge. Keine Ahnung wie der da hinkommt. Naja wiederbeleben bei der Leiche war jetzt wenigstens möglich

Außerdem hatte ich mit lvl 28 mal 34 Minuten wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen


----------



## Darkjoker (24. März 2008)

war gerade auf einem zep von og nach uc als das zep über dem meer plötzlich verschwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alle passagire fielen ins wasser und wären vor erschöpfung fast ersoffen. also auf das nächste zep warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (24. März 2008)

peepshow in orgrimmar ^^
hübsche blutelfinnen tanzten schön herum. und für unsere tauren kollegen gabs fette kühe.


----------



## Der_Scháttenblut (24. März 2008)

Ich wahr mit meinem Schurken unterwegs mit 4 Kollegen um mal als Hordler bissl die Exodar zuerkundigen ein paar allys waren auf den Schiff haben wir nicht angefasst aufeinmal fuhr das Schiff los und krachte gegen das andere Schiff aufeinmal Dc...

Als ich mich eingeloggt hab waren meine Kollegen noch off und die Allys waren alle tot kp wieso Bug? ^^


----------



## Tyrandrel (24. März 2008)

Bin durch Exploiting an den IF Flugpunkt gelangt mit einem Magier.
Da war halt so ein Tunnel und ich wollte sehen wo der hinführt, war leider ne Mauer drinne, hab mich durch geblinzelt und bin ans Ende gelaufen, siehe da, ich war unter der Welt und da mir langweilig war, bin ich mal darunter gesprungen ^^, GM angeschrieben und ich stand wieder in IF.

Mitm Schamanen war ich Menethil und hatte Disco, dann stand ich unter Mulgore -.-*

Bin mitm Hunter duchr exploiting nach Hyjal gelangt und von da ganz oben runtergesprungen, mit Noggenfogger Elixier, bevor es genervt wurde und bis nach Auberdine geflogen ^^
Hab ich sogar ein Video von.

Und als ich einem Ticket schrieb wegen akkuter belästigung hat sich ein GM 2 mal verschrieben.
Als er mich um verzeihung bat sagte ich nur: "Sie sind ja auch nur ein Mensch", er darauf:"Nein, ich bin ein Gamemaster, haha"

Und noch was Krankes, hab 2 mal miterlebt wie sich Hunter haben Blutschrei vom Prinzen haben geben lassen.

Auch Krank war die provisorische Absperrung auf dem Berg Hyjal mit der Aufschrift "Blizzard Construction Co.".
Waren so ne Art Bau absperrungen.


----------



## Queezle (24. März 2008)

Naja, wir hatten mal bei Akilzon nen Bossfight, lief eigentlich ganz normal.
Tank war dran, keiner tot, Boss 50%.
Auf einmal: Boss dreht sich um und kloppt mich um (bin Hexer, mache also übel Aggro, eigentlich nix neues das ich overnuke ^^).
Seltsam war dann allerdings: Der Magier und der Schurke hatten danach auch  Aggro und wurden umgebratzt.
Da das Omen auch keine außergewöhnlichen Werte anzeigte, stand ich eine Sekunde lang vor einem Rätsel.
Bis ein glutturaler Schrei unseres werten Kriegers mir alles verriet:

Welcher gottverdammte PALA hat mir ne BUBBLE gegeben????????????


----------



## Tyrandrel (24. März 2008)

Was mir auch noch letzte Woche bei Nightbane passiert ist, das unser Tank Druide durch Zerfleischen aus seiner Bärgestalt geworfen wurde, was eig. nicht passieren dürfte, und sofort umgehauen wurde.


----------



## Lombrar (24. März 2008)

Ich hab ein Duell vor OG mit 'nem Hexi gemacht. Wir standen ziemlich dicht an dem Tor. Er fearte mich und plötzlich rannte ich gegen das Tor. Ich hatte nie damit gerechnet, dass ich dadurch laufen kann. Nun gut, ich war unter OG. Hab ein Ticket geschrieben. GM hat auch geantwortet, bloß war das ein b00n! Anstatt mich nach OG zu porten oder sonstiges, landete ich in der Luft und fiel tief... bis ich auf dem Boden landete und tot zusammenkrachte -.- erneut schrieb ich den GM an und das gezetere ging ca. 2 min. lang weiter, bis ich dann endlich einen GM gefunden habe, der mich nach OG porten konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oselon (24. März 2008)

Massenselbstmord "ingame natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " und zwar gegen die eindeutschung in WoW Thunderbluff läst grüssen ^^     

war nice ca 50 Leute die gleichzeitig runtersprangen ^^ sah echt urkomisch aus      aber wie ihr wist habs nichts gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (24. März 2008)

@Tyrandel
Du bist also von Mt. Hyjal gesprungen? 
Coole Sache hab mir paar Videos bei Youtube angekuckt!^^
Nur wie kommt man da hoch? Ich war noch nie da oben habs aber mal vor. Also wie kommt man auf Mount Hyjal? Bitte Antworten


----------



## Andicool (24. März 2008)

Hmmm das Krankste ist mir glaube gestern passiert. Ich (Magier) rushte 2 Jäger durchs Kloster und waren dann in dem Raum wo der eine Boss steht der von einem anderen Boss wiederbelebt wird. 
Nunja ich also angefangen die vorne zu pullen, es wurden aber immer mehr, bis ich so 20 an der Backe hatte. Daraufhin starb ich, weil meine Eisbarriere nicht bereit war. ^^
Als dann einer von den 2 zu Rushenden schrieb "LLOOOLLL" bin ich aus der Gruppe. Ich lass mich doch nicht auslachen. Schließlich wollten sie gerusht werden.

Ach ja und das übliche: Mob killen der in der Nähe eines Kräuters steht und ein anderer kräutert in der Zeit das Kraut-.- oder das dumme Zergen im BG.

Oder das ich Zul'Aman mitgenommen wurde und wir sogar Jan'alai gelegt haben, obwohl mein Equipt mehr als dürftig ist.^^ Ich hab mich sehr darüber gefreut.


Oder als ich die Daylis für die Netherschwingen gemacht habe und aus dem Gebiet flog und immernoch den Netherdrachen unter den Beinen hatte und mein Avatar trotzdem normal war. Ich natürlich gleich nach Shatt geflogen und damit gepost.^^ Oder auf die Netherschwingenscherbe zu fliegen als Orc mit Netherdrachen sich zu verwandeln und der Netherdrache flattert nicht sondern hat die Haltung wie als wenn er steht. ^^


Mehr gibts später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


CU


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (24. März 2008)

Andicool schrieb:


> Oder als ich die Daylis für die Netherschwingen gemacht habe und aus dem Gebiet flog und immernoch den Netherdrachen unter den Beinen hatte und mein Avatar trotzdem normal war. Ich natürlich gleich nach Shatt geflogen und damit gepost.^^ Oder auf die Netherschwingenscherbe zu fliegen als Orc mit Netherdrachen sich zu verwandeln und der Netherdrache flattert nicht sondern hat die Haltung wie als wenn er steht. ^^



Beides passiert relativ häufig. Cool ist es aber echt, wenn man fliegt und der Drache keine Bewegung macht. Leider sehen dich die anderen Spieler normal, also mit Flügelschlag und dergleichen.


----------



## SempaiDaeidara (24. März 2008)

...und ich fing an WOW zu spielen.


----------



## Korbî (24. März 2008)

aufgemounted 
alles super schön 
allerdings saß ich nich auf flugmount des flog allein so rum xDxD


----------



## woulder (24. März 2008)

Also ich hab mal in Uc im lift gefurzt und das war so krank das ich als verwesene leiche unter in Uc wieder raus kam, ab jetz bin ich ein untoter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (24. März 2008)

Mit meinem 28er Pala lvl 30 mage geonehitted (ok, 2 hits: SdB proc, beide kritisch).^^


----------



## smutje (24. März 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich dachte damit wäre er erledigt, doch nein nicht für den (dummen) Allie. Er versuchte Mobs auf mich zu ziehen, wobei er fast selbst drauf ging. Nun ja dachte ich, jetzt wird er wohl abziehen. Doch auch da war noch nicht alles ausgestanden. *Der logte auf irgend so einen Hordenchar um,* der sich Klopskopf oder so ähnlich nannte. Dann beschimpfte er mich aufs übelste, was mir einfallen würde ihm sein Teufelseisen zu klauen. LOL



Hää, ich dachte man kann keine chars von verschiedenen fraktionen auf einem server haben ... hab ich das falsch verstanden, oder wie?


----------



## Mineral (24. März 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> Hää, ich dachte man kann keine chars von verschiedenen fraktionen auf einem server haben ... hab ich das falsch verstanden, oder wie?



Da die beiden sich ganz offensichtlich nicht gegenseitig zerfleisscht haben beim Kampf ums ERz geh ich davon aus das er auf einem PvE server spielt wo es sehr wohl möglich ist beide Fraktionen zu spielen. Nur auf PvP Servern muss man sich für Horde / Allianz entscheiden.


----------



## K43N (24. März 2008)

/played 
150 

O_o


----------



## Bratiboy (24. März 2008)

n ganz schlimmer husten :/ 
schwachsinns fred -.-


----------



## Huntarx (24. März 2008)

das krankste was mir passiert is das ich durch wow zu buffed kam =P
und das ich mir als druid für ne q im nethersturm extra ein flugmount kaufen musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khem (24. März 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Das die Spieler heutzutage nur noch schreiben: ZIEH MICH oder GIB MIR GOLD
> wenn man nein sagt, beschimpfen sie dich und setzen dich auf Ignore.
> 
> War auch mal anders



das ist nie anders gewesen...


----------



## bagge93 (24. März 2008)

mir selbst nichts (zumnidest errinner ich mich grad nich) aber freunden:
beim letzten braufest wurde ein kumpel (aus welchen grund auch immer) für einen tag irgendwo ins nirgendwo geportet (er stand dann mit diesem char bis zum nächsten tag i-wo in nem gebirge rum) als er auf seinem twink umloggte passierte mit dem dasselbe...ich fands witzich er nicht so =)
ein anderer is letztens shdowmoon valley abgekratzt und fand sich nach Geist freilassen auf dem Wegekreuz Friedhof wieder =)

danke und bye

Grad noch eingefallen: letztens geh ich rfa und da hat der mage wirklich (man glaubt es kaum das es sowas noch gibt) dem warri intbuff gegebn =P herrlich xD
dann noch mein pech bei der grp suche...wenn ich schon mal nach 3 stunden suche eine grp beisammen hab löst sie sich fast immer auf..echt seltsam...hier was mir da schon passiert ist:
-einer hat dc
-alle grpmitglieder haben hintereinander dc immer nach einer mobgrp
-einem is das netzteil durchgebrannt
-stromausfall im ganzen haus
-kabelbrand
-...
hatte ich echt alles schon immer ewnn meine grp feddich war...bin allmählich echt am durchdrehn


----------



## Shadowelve (24. März 2008)

"Krank" ist vllt übertrieben, aber bin mal im Arathibecken in so ein Loch gestürzt wo ich nicht mehr rauskam. Ihr kennt das vllt, wo man immer tiefer fällt und nichts machen kann. Naja Horde und Ally ziemlich ausgeglichen bei 1300 Punkten und ich konnte nur zusehen. BG verlassen wollte ich nicht da mir der 15 min debuff stinkt und ich sicher war dass die AB runde nicht länger als 10 min dauern würde...naja, dauerte dann knapp über 15 Minuten und wir verloren auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein anderes Mal (wieder Arathibecken), diesmal Gildenstamm. Lief wunderbar, hatten Horde im Sack, 1600 zu 300 etwa. Dann plötzlich stürzen die PvP-Server ab und alles hängt, niemand kann mehr was machen ausser im Channel schreiben. Knappe 15 min später standen dann alle wieder in SW rum, natürlich zählte das nicht als Sieg obwohl wir locker gewonnen hätten. Stimmung in der Gilde war getrübt.

Ein Bekannter von mir ist mal zum Stallmeister gelaufen und hat die 2 Plätze freigekauft. Alles schön und gut, jedoch ist er Krieger und wollte seine Mounts da drin abstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr fällt mir atm nicht ein^^


----------



## AbyssWarrior (24. März 2008)

@Nebelvater Absolut aufm Punkt getroffen.


----------



## Scarloc. (24. März 2008)

hm..
ich würd mal sagen die ganzen liebevoll sogennanten kiddies die mit englischen "fach-ausdrücken" um sich schmeißen ohne a) zu wissen was das eigentlich heißt; oder b) so das es überhaupt gar kein sinn mehr ergibt (folgt aus a) ^^)

und natürlich wie das niveu in den letzten 2 jahren ingame abgesunken ist..


und sonst war das kränkste, wie mich ein lvl 7 blutelf pala angewhispert hat "Leihste mir 1000 gold, ich will mir mein epic mount kaufen"
und gleich danach der whisper von nem 8er Hunter kam "Wie kann ich meine Post lesen?"
Das hat mir echt zu denken gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megannyn (24. März 2008)

Das krankste ist mir neulich in Skettis passiert. Ich war am Eierbomben, da greift mich ein Kaliri an. Ich flieg in ner Spirale nach oben damit der mich nicht kriegt. Hab keine Lust von so weit oben wieder runter zu fliegen, geh also aus Fluggestalt raus und will mich dann wieder verwandeln wenn ich weiter unten bin. Ich falle durch nen Baum durch. Der Baum hat Äste! ich falle GENAU auf so einen dünnen Ast, der auchnoch ziemlich weit oben ist. Das war mal wieder ein Fall für den Geistheiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roTTed (24. März 2008)

Ich Bg verlassen nachdem es zuende war.. dachte eigentlich ich komm in Shattrath wieder raus...Pustekuchen.. Fall wunderschön durch den "Wirbelnden Nether" im Nethersturm...Char tot...Geist freigelassen....Geist im Nethersturm in Kosmozang...Leichnam auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel oben auf Kil´jaedens Thron -.-  Frustriert ticket geschriebe...ausgeloggt.....später wieder eingeloggt *jubel* Char wieder lebendig in Shattrath vorgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (24. März 2008)

Das Krankstde... hmm lass mich überlegen....
ahh genau

naja... mich hatt nen horde schuke 21 gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  & nach jedem kill hatt er leichen-camping gemacht... naja & was sagen die gm's??? 
zitat: "Du bist auf einem PvP server, wir können wir lkeider nicht helfen" ... bla bla bla... wenn ich sowas schon hör -.-


----------



## bluuuub (24. März 2008)

das übelste war damals in einem MC run einer war aus kroatien glaub und der schreibt tatsächlich /afk erdbeben da wird einem anders irgendwie ^^ ansonsten bis auf bettler und zieher die nerven nur geniales erlebt in wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (24. März 2008)

Krank? Schon vieles erlebt. Das Folgende gehört wahrscheinlich mehr in die Kategorie "Belustigung"

Ich bin mit meinen "Kleinen" in die Gilde eines Bekannten gewechselt und eier durch den Teufelswald mit ihm, als jemand (64er Priest) im Gildenchannel rumtönt: 
IMBER (??). Bei mir ist gerade im Tal der Ehre das *Bollwerk von Azzinoth* gedroppt!!!  Erstmal jede Menge GZ's von allen Seiten!
Mit etwas Verwunderung machte ich ihn daraufhin aufmerksam, das dieses Schild nur bei Illidan droppt und er antwortet mir mit dem Satz: >>>>>Unter anderem!<<<<< (So geschrieben!)
Ich habe es mir natürlich nicht nehmen lassen Kollege Schnürschuh über den Gildenchannel ne Wette anzubieten: Ich gebe Dir mein gesamtes Gold, wenn Du mir das Schild zeigst! 
Er antwortete: Da ich das Schild nicht brauche habe ich es einem Händler verkauft und außerdem,(CAPS->) wie kann es sein das Du mich ansprichst, Du hast noch nichtmal einen Epicmount! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit einem lautstarken LoL und Tränen vor Lachen in den Augen setzen wir unsere Reise in Richtung Winterquell fort.

Es ist einfach herrlich, wenn Kiddies ihren Wünschen und Sehnsüchten freien Lauf lassen. 


idS....Frohe Ostern.


----------



## Redtim (24. März 2008)

also...
ich habe wieder mal ein sehr guten tag, hatte 800g. Dann schreibt mich Jemand an. ich frage was er möchte und er fragt ob er geld haben könnte. ich denke mir mh... nagut hab ein guten tag.
dann will ich zuihm aber was ist? er is aufm flug nach sonnenfels (ich war in OG). Hatte natürlich kein bock hinzufliegen und denke mir ach schickste ihm das geld. Als ich dann das geld eingetippt habe und abschicken wollte schickt er mir genau in dem Moment eine Nachricht wo ich losgeschikt habe. 
Da bedroht er mich ich soll ihm 20g geben sonst meldet er mich nem GM XD
der war echt krank der junge^^


----------



## fixfox10 (24. März 2008)

Das Kränkeste fand ich an WOW, als ich mit lvl 68, nichtsahnender PvE-Server-User, das erstemal probeweise das Arathi-Becken betrat.

Das war denn doch etwas, nun ja, verwirrend...

Ich hätte damals nicht geahnt, daß dieses Spiel im Spiel so total anders ist als die mir vertraut gewordene Welt...

Heute, nach über 10.000 ehrenhaften Siegen, finde ich es dennoch mehr als krank, daß Full-Epic Krieger/Magier/Hexer/Schurken auf nichtsahnende kleine grüne Männchen losgelassen werden, daß PvP-Server mit PvE-Servern in obskuren Realmpools zusammengewürfelt werden und daß soviele Allies wie mit Blindheit geschlagen durch die Welt rennen.


----------



## Tennissocke (24. März 2008)

Arzenius schrieb:


> ... Mein Acc wurde gehackt ...
> 
> mehr eigentlich nicht.




hmm was soll da krank sein ... 

wer sich so dumm anstellt das sein acc gehackt wurde dem gehört es auch !!!

weiter so noch mehr acc sollen gehackt werden ... 
dann sieht man endlich wer zu dumm ist seinen pc zu sichern .. 


naja da mein char ein untoter is .... hatte er sicher ne kleine "krank"heit zugezogen (im leben)


----------



## Deathsoull (24. März 2008)

@ der über mir!!

Es gibt aber leider seit einiger zeit nen bug in festplatten die die wow acc daten nach china schicken! Da kannst gesichert sein wie du willst!

http://wowforum.gamona.de/showthread.php?threadid=99442

Und außerdem is nicht jeder mensch so das er seinen pc zu 100% gesichert hat! Weil meistens passiert es denen die alles perfekt gesichert haben! Ein klick aufn falschen links und du hast pech!


----------



## Ulthras (24. März 2008)

das krankste, was mir in wow passiert ist: ich war auf dem dunkelmond jahrmarkt, hab mich schön mit diesem 50 kupfer bier besoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , noch etwas vorrat gekauf und bin dann von sw nach if geflogen. nun ja, anstatt das mein geif seine normale rute fliegt, steuert er immer weiter auf den boden zu, bis er ihn im wald von elwynn dann schließlich vollständig berührt, und dann boden streifend immer weiter geradeaus fliegt und ich schließlich mitten in das gasthaus von goldshire fliege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich relog, dann finde ich mich über der sengenden schlucht fliegend wieder, so, als ob mein greif die ganze Zeit normal geflogen wär... war also wahrscheinlich irgendein grafik-fehler oder so...


----------



## LMay (24. März 2008)

Vorgestern mit einem Zwergentwink im Gasthaus in Kharanos (hieß glaube ich so?!) gewesen und in einen Nebenraum gelaufen, der aber nur zur Zierde da ist.

Fast jedensfalls....was seh ich da in der Ecke? Zwei Zwerge, männlich & weiblich, sitzen nackt übereinander .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Hey wir haben nen Spanner" sagte der eine noch und ich konnte nur kopf@tastatur tun....DAS war echt krank -.-

da fehlen mir die Worte...


----------



## Arahtor (24. März 2008)

Mein Acc wurde 2x gehackt und rund 1200g gestohlen


----------



## ChevesieLane (24. März 2008)

das seltsamste:

ich kille gerade 3 oder 4 mobs um an so einen terozapfen zu kommen kaum habe ich den letzte gekillt und wollte es kräutern, hat mir ein anderer ally (bin selber allianz) das weggekräutert... als ich ihm sagte das ich die mobs nich zum spaß kille und den terozapfen wollte... hatt er ohne was zu sagen das handelsfenster geöfnnet und mir dne gegeben
das seltsamste daran ist, das es tatsächlich noch spieler gibt die wissen was fairplay ist^^


----------



## Jhin (24. März 2008)

Ich hatte mal ein Angebot bekommen von einer Nachtelfin, für 5 G ziehe sie sich für mich aus, für 10 G würde sie mit mir nach oben gehen (Wirtshaus) und mit mir Sex machen.^^

Ähmmmm, ich zahle 5 G damit sich ein virtueller Char auszieht?^^  Oder halt 10 G und mache mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Typen Avatar Sex? Wohl eher nicht, echt abgefahren. 

Ich sagte zu ihr/ihm ok pass auf, wir gehen beide ins TS und du outest dich mal kurz das du Weiblich bist. Ruckzuck war Er *räusper* angeblich Sie ausgeloggt. 
Ich sags, die WoW Spieler.^^


----------



## Fellaus (24. März 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> @ der über mir!!
> 
> Es gibt aber leider seit einiger zeit nen bug in festplatten die die wow acc daten nach china schicken! Da kannst gesichert sein wie du willst!
> 
> ...




Komisch, warum hab ich nie Trojaner/Keylogger,etc. ?
Ich hab nichtmal ne Firewall und mir is nie dergleichen passiert... der wichtigste Schutz steht immernoch vorm PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (24. März 2008)

hmmmmm....

Also die Sache mit dem "Kontinental-Transfer-Bug" hatte ich auch schon - Schiff Menethil -> Auberdine, Schiff weg, Char im Wasser undso.^^

Des Weiteren:

BG angemeldet, nachdem ich nen anderen BG verlassen hatte (Deserteur-Debuff), Flug IF -> Menethil, Inv zum BG, angenommen, vom Flieger geschmissen worden, falle, Aufschlag, tot. (OK, eigene Dummheit, aber trotzdem: AUA!!!) Da sollte man (BLIZZ) vielleicht mal ne Sicherung einbauen.

Ansonsten - naja, die Sache mit Erz-/Blümchen-Klau ist ja altbekannt, leider.

LG


----------



## Gumbie (24. März 2008)

ein t6 equipter jäger fragt mich ob er schon das equip hat um in karazhan zu tanken Oo ich meine der junge hat sich seinen acc gekauft nicht? und t6 sowas ist einfach zu teuer also für mich das krankste


----------



## Iceboxxx (24. März 2008)

account hack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ein bann wegen nutzung eines powerleveling services 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach 2 70er hatte ich halt kein bock mehr auf des gammlige leveling war aber noch vor patch wo alles leichter gemacht wurde

mfg


----------



## Shadowelve (24. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Vorgestern mit einem Zwergentwink im Gasthaus in Kharanos (hieß glaube ich so?!) gewesen und in einen Nebenraum gelaufen, der aber nur zur Zierde da ist.
> 
> Fast jedensfalls....was seh ich da in der Ecke? Zwei Zwerge, männlich & weiblich, sitzen nackt übereinander ....
> 
> ...



2 nackte Zwerge? Tut mir Leid dass du das miterleben musstest, ich fühle mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (24. März 2008)

devilhunterX schrieb:


> In der Stadt Hammerfall im Arathiehochland stand bei uns schon seit ner weile der Flugmeister nicht mehr auf, sondern unter der Plattform.
> 
> Naja irgendwann hats mich genervt und ich hab mal en Ticket geschrieben. Nach ca 2 minuten Meldet sich ein GM und Fragt ob ich noch vor Ort bin und will die sSache mal überprüfen. Kurz nach dem er das gesagt hat is der Flugmeister WEG! Er stand weder über noch unter der Plattform und dann sagt der GM das er in kürze wieder am richtigen platz erscheinen sollte.
> 
> ...


Wenn man vor jedem Ticket mal die Ticket FAQ lesen würde, die vorher erscheinen, BEVOR man überhaupt ein Ticket schreiben kann, dann könnte man den GM eine Menge Arbeit und sich eine Menge Ärger und Schreiberei ersparen.
Das mit dem Flugmeister im Arathi Hochland steht schein seit Wochen in den FAQ mal so Btw...


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (24. März 2008)

Das lustigste war der typ der mir 10 g dafür gegeben hat dass ich 20 min meine blutelfin ohne rüssi vor ihm tanzen lass

Immerhin dann auch zeit zum essn machen gehabt^^


----------



## chukk norris (24. März 2008)

neulich war bei prinz ein komischer bug ich (mt) hab 20k aggro vorsprunge was passirt prinz rennt auf den ele schami zu und haut ihn um
nächster versuch schami wartet  damits net nochmal passirt ich hatte 30k vorsprung prinz haut ihn um^^


----------



## Morby (24. März 2008)

ich 70er HeileBonsai stehe in Baumgesatt vor inzen Eingang  kommt ein 70er Jäger und fragt mich:Kannst du uns helfen brauchen einen Tank?
Na gut denk ich mir der will mich veräppel ich dann ne antwort: sicher kann ich tanken bin ja ein Baum und die sind die besten Tanks.
Als Antwork kam : super kann ich dich inv?
Naja was solls schreib ich ih hald was ein Baum macht wenn er mich veräppeln will also ich drauff:weisste aber schon dass ein Baum Heiler iss?
danach der Jäger vollen ernstes:das iss doch egal ein dudu (scheiss wort) kann doch immer Tanken.
Und so ging das noch volle 5 min weiter bis ich die Nase voll hate und ihm ein abschließendes whisper gab : Ebay?

also gibt es doch echt 70er die keien ahnung haben was ein Druide in Baumgestallt iss und nein der wollte mich ned veräppeln der wusste echt wirklich nicht also war meine Frage : Ebay? doch berechtigt ??  oder ???

in diesen Sinne

MFG


----------



## Cyberflips (24. März 2008)

Das krankste was mir damals in WoW passiert ist?

klar weiß ich das noch, vergess ich nie

BC kam raus und in einem Tag waren alle Waffen und Ausrüstung die man sich in fast 2 Jahren erkämpft hatte wertlos. Dazu kam als i-tüpfelchen, daß die Klassen quasi über Nacht so unbalanciert waren, das 1:1 Kämpfe gegen Hexen oder Magier völlig unmöglich wurden.

Ich spielte dann noch meinen Char auf 70 und sah mich um. Herrscharen von Gildenlosen bevölkerten Shattrath, die jetzt glaubten alles alleine machen zu können. Die grossen und alten Gilden zerbrachen auf dem Server und unzählige neue kleine 10 Mann gilden bildeten sich. Die Gilden die zusammenblieben zerstritten sich und/oder strukturierten neu. Was übrig blieb war ein einziges Arbeitslager für Gold und Ruf, der einzige Spielzweck: sammeln  

Das war für mich mit Abstand das Krankste was ich je in WOW erlebt hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Glück kam wenig später Herr der Ringe online raus, ein Spiel wo es vornehmlich um das erleben von Abenteuern geht und dieser ganze kranke Kram so nicht vorkommt    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2008)

chukk schrieb:


> neulich war bei prinz ein komischer bug ich (mt) hab 20k aggro vorsprunge was passirt prinz rennt auf den ele schami zu und haut ihn um
> nächster versuch schami wartet  damits net nochmal passirt ich hatte 30k vorsprung prinz haut ihn um^^


du hättest ihn halt nicht roundhouskicken sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkFryza (24. März 2008)

Mein Erlebnis kann man nicht als krank bezeichnen, aber als amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich geh mit meinen 40 Shadow Priester mit ner Gruppe Bibliothek. Schön und gut, aber wie das so kennt muss einer mitten drin weg.

Darauf hin folgten 2 andere Gruppenmitglieder, bis nur noch der lvl40 Feuermage und ich übrig waren.
Da der Mage unbedingt den Dolch von dem Boss haben wollte, schlug ich vor, einfach so weiter zu machen um mal zu schauen wie weit wir kommen.

Er machte den Schaden und ich Supporte mit Heal&Schaden. Haben es dann tatsächlich bis zum Boss geschafft, obwohl es bei dem recht happig war, da mich der olle Sack immer ge'schaf't hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Aber zum Glück hatte der Mage ihn auf 30% runtergebrutzelt, so hatte ich kaum Mühe mit dem Boss. Hat nur leider keinen Dolch gedroppt, aber lustig war es alle mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iliandra (24. März 2008)

Tja wo über Ostern mein Account gehackt wurde
2 70er leergeräumt ( Naxx , Kara , Hyal und Black Tempel ) inklusive Gold

Tja zur zeit account sperren lassen und warte das blizz ihn wieder freigibt und sachen wiederherstellt....

Also ein "lustiges " Osterfest


----------



## Yagilius (24. März 2008)

Als ich mit World of Warcraft angefangen habe -_-


----------



## Meatwookie (24. März 2008)

in Kara beim Theater rausgeflogen, und Gamecard ausgelaufen ^.^
das lustige war ich war gerad rotkäppchen


----------



## Mumsmonk (24. März 2008)

War mal mit nem 70we Warri in ner grp...und als ich dann ma regeloggt hab hatte er plötzlich 1/1 hp und 1/1 MANA (!!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-----------------------

http://sig.allvatar.com/signatur/192306bwNuz.png


----------



## Mumsmonk (24. März 2008)

Mumsmonk schrieb:


> War mal mit nem 70we Warri in ner grp...und als ich dann ma regeloggt hab hatte er plötzlich 1/1 hp und 1/1 MANA (!!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und wie macht ihr des das von allvatar.com diie Signatur als Bild dargestellt wird?


----------



## MadSquare (24. März 2008)

tja das krankeste war wohl als so ein Bär in den westlichen pestländern mich angesteckt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathmagier (24. März 2008)

ich war mit meinen krieger, 3 aus meiner gilde und nen mage aus der damals besten gilde auf unserem server hdz 2. er am anfang groß erzählt er schafft die adds locker allein dann war er nach dem ersten portal oom geht ohne trinken zum nächsten kommt natürlich gar nicht mehr klar unser pala bot ihm an bei den adds zu helfen er nö das schafft er schon natürlich endete das ganze damit das wirs nicht schafften. danach er zu uns ihr kacknoobs ihr habts ja wohl gar nicht drauf dann kickten wir ihn luden nen jäger von uns ein und schafften die inni ohne probleme.


----------



## Bubi17 (24. März 2008)

Gallero schrieb:


> @Tyrandel
> Du bist also von Mt. Hyjal gesprungen?
> Coole Sache hab mir paar Videos bei Youtube angekuckt!^^
> Nur wie kommt man da hoch? Ich war noch nie da oben habs aber mal vor. Also wie kommt man auf Mount Hyjal? Bitte Antworten



Nach Hyjal kommste net mehr sobald du, wie auch immer dahin kommst, wirste rausgeportet. Ist auch egal von welcher Seite du da hinkommst.


----------



## yorki88 (24. März 2008)

Ich war in Desolace, im lager der horde "Schattenflucht" da gibts ja so ne angel quest oder so ähnlich..

Also

ich wollte anfangen questen als es dann anfing laggen..  und laggen xD "ging ich weg vom pc und holte mir ein keks oder was das auch immer war..."

als ich zurück kam... War mein char unter Stormwind xD und bin andauernt geflogen xD


----------



## MagicDarrok (24. März 2008)

Also ich glaub ich kann das alles toppen ^^

Vor ner kleinen Weile war ich in meiner damaligen Gilde Kara-Raidleader
Mittwoch abends nach 25er noch Bock auf Kara gehabt, also gefragt, haben sich auch schnell genug Leute gefunden. Wir brauchten noch en DD der einzige der sich gemeldet hat war Holy-Priesterin, da hat einer der anwesenden Healer gemeint: "Ich log auf meinen Off-Warri dann kann die Priesterin mit". Da meint die Priesterin plötzlich "Das ist mir hier alles zu gimpig" und loggt sich aus...
Haben also noch en Random-DD mitgenommen und Kara in 1,5h noch bis Theater gecleart und ausgemacht das wir Freitag Abend weitermachen.

Freitag Abend:

Ich fang (logischerweise) zuerst an die Leute einzuladen die schon Mittwochs dabei waren und hatte 5min nach geplantem Inv-Start schon 8 oder 9 Leute darunter die 3 Healer von Mittwoch.
20min nach Inv-Start als wir schon in Kara und am buffen waren kommt besagte Priesterin on, meint warum wir schon drin waren und ob wir noch en Platz für sie hätten. Ich (leicht angepisst) mein "Wir sind voll und dir doch eh zu gimpig"
Daraufhin kommt nach etwa 5min ein SEHR angepisster Ehemann ins TS und schreit rum was mir kleinem Scheißkind einfallen würde seine Frau nicht mit Kara zu nehmen und er wüsste wo ich wohne (da hab ich ihn gemutet aber aus Berichten weiß ich das es noch etwa 5min weiterging)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, da sagt man immer nur Kiddys wären krank, ich find der Typ toppt das um LÄNGEN


----------



## Somalia (24. März 2008)

Acc hack


----------



## Gamerhenne (24. März 2008)

mein männlicher Blutelfen Char wurde mal derbe übern Chat von einer ( ihre Aussage ) 14-jährigen angemacht. Sie zog wohl Rückschlüsse seines "geilen" Körperbaus auf meinen. 
Als ich der Person klar machte dass ich weiblich und 33 Jahre alt bin meldete SIE mich bei einem GM wegen "sexueller Belästigung". Ich hatte zum Glück einen Log des Gesprächs, dass ich dem GM bieten konnte und die Sache wurde aufgeklärt. 
Ist kein Scherz, ich war damals ziemlich geschockt, dass es offensichtlich wirklich Leute gibt, die Realität und Fiktion nicht unterscheiden können


----------



## Shrukan (24. März 2008)

Ich stehe in Sturmwind...

Bestimmt 5 Whispers von Lowies. 
Immer das selbe:
"Kannst du mich ziehen?"
"Hast du was Gold für mich?"
"Kannst du mir sagen wo du den Gegenstand her hast."

Ich antworte schön brav, und jeder von denen reagiert da beleidigend ^^
"Dann beweg dich doch mal in eine Instanz, du faule Sau."
"So geizig, ich hab nur nach ein bisschen Gold gefragt du Arsch."
"Ah danke, man musst du ein Suchti sein."

xD ich fand das nur so geil, dass das alles so auf einmal kam <.<


----------



## blubbblubb123 (24. März 2008)

Das kränkste das mit jemals passiert ist?

Die Buffed Community kennenzulernen. (ca. 95% davon!)


----------



## abda (24. März 2008)

Wenn ich meinen Warri mal ne Zeit lang auf Off skille (weil grad Bock auf PVP), find ichs immer wieder geil, wenn Leute, die grad über die Who-Liste nen Tank suchen, mich sofort anschnauzen wenn ich antworte, dass ich nicht defgespecct bin. Meine Top 3:

1. "LOOOOOL Offkrieger braucht keine Sau! Doofer Arenasuchti"
2. "Lol ey, noob, l2p, Krieger sind zum Tanken da!"
3. "lol ey, egal, du bist Krieger, du MUSST tanken"

Immer wieder herrlich... Und generell find ich die Leute geil, die dem Krieger das Tanken erklären, weil sie ja nen Warrimainchar haben und eh besser sind.


----------



## SempaiDaeidara (24. März 2008)

abda schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Warri mal ne Zeit lang auf Off skille (weil grad Bock auf PVP), find ichs immer wieder geil, wenn Leute, die grad über die Who-Liste nen Tank suchen, mich sofort anschnauzen wenn ich antworte, dass ich nicht defgespecct bin. Meine Top 3:
> 
> 1. "LOOOOOL Offkrieger braucht keine Sau! Doofer Arenasuchti"
> 2. "Lol ey, noob, l2p, Krieger sind zum Tanken da!"
> ...



^^
das selbe gilt auch für Priester!


----------



## Te-Rax (24. März 2008)

Gnomenrun mit Partnergilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachdem das rennen in Winterquell beendet war, haben wir OG überrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastOneYouSeeAlive (24. März 2008)

vorerst einmal nein ich spiele nicht auf privat server.
dass krasseste als wir doomlord geraidet habn server down war wir danach alle wieda vor doomlord standen aber komischerweise in sw und natürlich die ganzen lowies nichts besseres zu tun hatten als au mal draufzuhauen was zu ner kathastrophe geführt hat da er sich ja hochheilt sobald er einen killt und nach weis ich wie lang enraged^^. naja danach war der ganze marktplatz von sw ausgerottet. is aber allerdings scho ne weile her ca 8 monate


----------



## Schnapsleiche (24. März 2008)

ich bin gerade von Thrallmar nach Shattrath geflogen -> Disconnect; Einloggen ->, plötzlich war ich am Flug in Ashenvale nach Winterspring. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uaaargh (24. März 2008)

gar nicht so einfach die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...also eher das lustigste was mir passiert ist war letztens im arathibecken als alle 14 mitspieler ein picknick am hof gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...also mit diesem picknickkorb für verliebte...ich hab dann noch ein braufestfässchen beigesteuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...naja da bekam der begriff "hofdeffer" eine ganz neue bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (29. März 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> tja das krankeste war wohl als so ein Bär in den westlichen pestländern mich angesteckt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die geilste Sig, die ich in letzter Zeit zu Gesicht bekommen habe. "Forenuserkappe" Saugut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. März 2008)

Der_Scháttenblut schrieb:


> Ich wahr mit meinem Schurken unterwegs mit 4 Kollegen um mal als Hordler bissl die Exodar zuerkundigen ein paar allys waren auf den Schiff haben wir nicht angefasst aufeinmal fuhr das Schiff los und krachte gegen das andere Schiff aufeinmal Dc...
> 
> Als ich mich eingeloggt hab waren meine Kollegen noch off und die Allys waren alle tot kp wieso Bug? ^^



is mir auch mal passiert als ich mti mein bruder geleavt hab das is das schiff ertrunken o.O

PS:wtf!!!!!! vergleich mal unsere signaturen isbesondere der gilden und realmname  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. März 2008)

naja bei mir wars auch nen bug und zwar so ein schlammvieh im eschental ist auf nem
pferd geritten^^ 
sah recht lustig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfG


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Als mich einer gefragt hat, ob ich mit meiner Blutelfe nackt für ihn tanzen würde... 
Er hat mir 3 Gold geboten, ich habe abgelehnt, jede Q bringt mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (29. März 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Das die Spieler heutzutage nur noch schreiben: ZIEH MICH oder GIB MIR GOLD
> wenn man nein sagt, beschimpfen sie dich und setzen dich auf Ignore.
> 
> War auch mal anders



Ich dachte das liegt bei mir dadran das ich jetzt mage und nicht mehr Krieger spiele das mich alle 5 min leute deswegen anschrieben^^

Was mir mal passirt ist da bin ich im AV da habe ich ein Hordler mit mein Krieger auf einem Berg angestürmt und dan bin ich erst mal 10min durch die Welt gefallen war ihrgendwie genau da ein loch im boden^^


----------



## Ginix (29. März 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das krankste aus WoW? Ein Dummer Allie (sorry ist aber wirklich so gewesen)
> Ich spiel Horde. Ich machte gerade Bergbau bei Teufelseisen, der Allie war so ziemlich gleichzeitig da, wie ich. Er hatte zwei Mobs mit denen er beschäftigt war, während ich das Teufelseisen abbaute. Nach der Aktion beschimpfte er mich, so wie man das halt als gegnerische Fraktion machen kann.
> Ich dachte damit wäre er erledigt, doch nein nicht für den (dummen) Allie. Er versuchte Mobs auf mich zu ziehen, wobei er fast selbst drauf ging. Nun ja dachte ich, jetzt wird er wohl abziehen. Doch auch da war noch nicht alles ausgestanden. Der logte auf irgend so einen Hordenchar um, der sich Klopskopf oder so ähnlich nannte. Dann beschimpfte er mich aufs übelste, was mir einfallen würde ihm sein Teufelseisen zu klauen. LOL
> Naja dachte ich, das ist wohl wirklich krank. Als ich ihn fragte ob ich für ihn ein Ticket schreiben solle, wegen Beleidigung, sagte er noch F*** d***!
> ...




sehr nette geschichte und so aber man kann nicht auf einem server nen allie und nen horde char besitzen ... aber ansonsten sehr lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Ginix schrieb:


> sehr nette geschichte und so aber man kann nicht auf einem server nen allie und nen horde char besitzen ... aber ansonsten sehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, man kann. Und zwar auf einem PvE-Server


----------



## Kolamar (29. März 2008)

Bin mal von Eschenvale nach Darnassus(wie hiess das vor der Eindeutschung^^) geflogen und in Darnassus konnte ich ca. 10 Sekunden mit dem Mount frei herumfliegen!¨War echt cool


----------



## Konradio (29. März 2008)

Ginix schrieb:


> sehr nette geschichte und so aber man kann nicht auf einem server nen allie und nen horde char besitzen ... aber ansonsten sehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Höhö, Noob.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Bin mal von Eschenvale nach Darnassus(wie hiess das vor der Eindeutschung^^)


Vor der Eindeutschung Ashenvale und jetzt Eschental 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für den unqualifizierten Beitrag, war nicht so gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## St3ck0r (29. März 2008)

das dümmste was mir je in WoW passiert ist , ist dass ich mal einen krieger in stoffrüsi getroffen habe mit healerwerten auf den gegenständen... auf die frage wieso er mit healequip rumrennt sagte er mir, ass er auch mal heilen will....?? xD 
also ich finde blöder gehts es net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: der krieger war lvl 45 Oo


----------



## Sano (29. März 2008)

schon länger her:

mein mage und 39 weitere alli-mitstreiter
porten sich nach mc und sammeln sich
im vorraum vor den ersten 2 wachen.
plötzlich steht nen ork zwischen uns und 
guckt verdutzt. wir nicht weniger verdutzt
versuchen ihn zu überreden mit uns zu raiden.
aber, der kleine hatte angst und rannte  
schnell wieder raus. 
klasse wäre es gewesen wenn er mit den ersten boss gelegt hätte.
das mit nem screen wäre echt geil gewesen.

grüße


----------



## Amoniusi (29. März 2008)

Hab einen 70er rogue neulich in AV gesehn der einen Hut mit stamina und int hatte und ne Robe mit 50 int^^.

Auf die Frage wieso er stoff und caster-Zeug anhabe antwortete er :"Ich wäre so gerne Mage…" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später meinte er noch er hole sich ne Waffe die casten kann und bei der es wie ein Kältekegel aussieht xD


----------



## Sano (29. März 2008)

ooooder serverneustart während wir in zg unterwegs sind.
vorm letzen boss noch nen paar min zeit ... wir dachten 
das passt noch.
hakkar down, 3sec ...  pm öffnet, 2sec...  gold wird verteilt,  1sec... sever aus, loot weg.

naja, hätte auch klappen können


----------



## busaku (29. März 2008)

Sano schrieb:


> ooooder serverneustart während wir in zg unterwegs sind.
> vorm letzen boss noch nen paar min zeit ... wir dachten
> das passt noch.
> hakkar down, 3sec ...  pm öffnet, 2sec...  gold wird verteilt,  1sec... sever aus, loot weg.
> ...



Besser war bei uns:

Vashj zum 2. Mal gelegt => loots werden gepostet => Server offline^^


----------



## Cyberflips (29. März 2008)

Ginix schrieb:


> sehr nette geschichte und so aber man kann nicht auf einem server nen allie und nen horde char besitzen ... aber ansonsten sehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blödsinn, auf einem PVE-Server kannst Du beides haben


----------



## Oyu (29. März 2008)

Mir wurde durch einen Fehler meinseits ( es müssen nicht immer böse Viren sein, manchmal reicht einfaches menschl. Fehlverhalten ^^ ) mein Account gehacked und meine Chars gelöscht.
Als ich nach ein paar Tagen meinen Account zurückbekommen habe hat sich gleich ein netter GM gleich die Mühe gemacht mit mir gemeinsam meine Chars und Items wiederherzustellen.

Meinen Nachtelf Hunter so nackt wie er war mal aus DK nach SW in die Bank porten, Gegenstände wieder herbeigeschafft...nächster Char.

Meinen Mensch Pala aus Gnome rausporten direkt in die Bank nach SW, Gegenstände wieder herstellen... nächster Char.

Meine Blutelfmage ausm Ozean gefischt, direkt in die Bank geportet und schon war ich tot. Bei näherem Hinsehen hat mich der nette GM freundlicherweise nach SW geportet, so ohne Equip war ich dummerweise sehr wehrlos.
Seine Reaktion war :"Oh, sorry, ich spiel PvP, deswegen hab ich mir bei SW nix gedacht" *am Kopf kratz und mich frag ob es auf PvP Realms üblich ist das Blutelfen die Bank in SW aufsuchen um ihre Items zu holen*


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. März 2008)

ich hatte mal 2 disc. innerhalb von 10 min ....

ja ok das ist noch normal aber jedesmal nach dem isc. stand ich irgendwo im schlingendorntal, obwohl ich mit lvl 70 grad ogrilar daily gemacht hab 




das 1. mal dacht ich mir wtf, benutzte RS und ab nach shat ..... 10 min später..disc. schnel lwieder eingeloggt und nun stand ich vor BB 


war aber bisher ausnahme


----------



## Nazghel (29. März 2008)

1.Ich hab mal mit jemand zusammengespielt, der 54 war. Eig ja nicht schlimm, fands halt nur Lustig^^ Der ist Arbeitslos und fast 24 Stunden online^^...

2. Eine ganze Familie die WoW gespielt hat, ich schreib den Vater an und der sagt " Kann ich dir grade nicht sagen, meine Frau sitzt unten am PC und meine Tochter neben mir weiß es nicht " xDDDDDDD


Gruß


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. März 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> mein männlicher Blutelfen Char wurde mal derbe übern Chat von einer ( ihre Aussage ) 14-jährigen angemacht. Sie zog wohl Rückschlüsse seines "geilen" Körperbaus auf meinen.
> Als ich der Person klar machte dass ich weiblich und 33 Jahre alt bin meldete SIE mich bei einem GM wegen "sexueller Belästigung". Ich hatte zum Glück einen Log des Gesprächs, dass ich dem GM bieten konnte und die Sache wurde aufgeklärt.
> Ist kein Scherz, ich war damals ziemlich geschockt, dass es offensichtlich wirklich Leute gibt, die Realität und Fiktion nicht unterscheiden können




ich würd aber in shat nicht angeben dass du 33 und weiblich bist .....sonst musst du bald Tickets wegen sexueller belästigung schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT.: irgendwo mein ich auchmal ne gilde gesehen zu haben ,deren gildenvorraussetzung sei ,dass man kein "lack of penis", also ermangeln eines penisses habe ...(keine Frau ist) ,weil das nur unnötige sexuele spannungen ins ts bringe ^^


----------



## schmiedemeister (29. März 2008)

Drâyk schrieb:


> nene er wa auch 70
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gimp equip und seinen diener nich draußen und du bist von hinten gekommen und musstest einmal Gottes schutz machen^^


----------



## Der-Meister (29. März 2008)

ich weiß nich ob es krank oda gemein is vllt auch beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aufjedenfall, schon n paar lvl her war ich mit einer grp in krypta... hoffe die ini heißt so^^.. n holy pala als healer für mich, ich bin tank...
die trashmobs ohne probleme lagen sie, dann kam der erste boss großes augen vieh macht n netten debuff zauberzeitverlängern.... also ich rann wunder mich warum ich da auf einma tot rum lieg, healer sagt du musst den boss so drehn das du mit'm rücken zu mir stehst eig kein problem... 2. versuch ich rann, willl das vieh drehen ging nich toll wieder tot -.- 3. versuch alls abgesprochen ich wieder an boss, hab ihn gedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ 
wunder mich wo is mein heal guck mir die castbar vom pala an... ruhestein ich guck mir das an denk so mmh vllt verklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein pala weg.. komische daran war nur ich tot die grp lebte noch da sie nich im kampf war >.< man hab ich mich gefreut


----------



## Ollolo (29. März 2008)

letztens in Warsong.....
Alli grp: min. 5 Pala's^^

PALA-Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und bin heute aus dem fp in sw gelaufen und in ein loch gefallen war aber nur 3 sek drin als ich weiter gelaufen bin, war ich wieder drausen.... hab das Loch nich mehr gefunden....


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (29. März 2008)

Naja das typische bei Mages:
Machst mir Wasser und Brot will Farmen.
Machst mir Portal nach Shatt.
Hast noch Kekse übrig.

Das Lustige daran war als ich mal Werbung gemacht habe das ichd as für 50 silber alles Mache antwortete mir einer:"Mowl"
Am nächsten Tag whispert mich die gleiche Person an :Hey machst mir Portal nach Shatt.


----------



## Nirsan (29. März 2008)

Hmm  das krankste was mir je passiert ist... ich steh grad in den östlichen Pestländern herum und queste n bisschen auf einmal bemerke ich das mich so ne lvl 1 katze angreift.... naja hatte nachtürlich dauernd ausweichen usw und sie trifft mich einfach nicht und ich find süß und ignorier sie einfach und dann auf einmal XD  macht die katze so um die !!!!370.000.000 !!! dmg bei mir . einfach nur mehr WTF?!
keine ahnung was da los war 
habs nem gm gemeldet und der hat gemient er kümmert sich drumm 
naja auf jeden fall symlich crazy


----------



## Wow-Gamer (29. März 2008)

Iliandra schrieb:


> Tja wo über Ostern mein Account gehackt wurde
> 2 70er leergeräumt ( Naxx , Kara , Hyal und Black Tempel ) inklusive Gold
> 
> Tja zur zeit account sperren lassen und warte das blizz ihn wieder freigibt und sachen wiederherstellt....
> ...



also du hast hyjal und bt gemacht ohne das du in fds und ssc warst? Sehr interessant, wie haste das hinbekommen? Für die Zugangsq für Bt muss man aber in die fds und in den ssc, also das finde ich ziemlich krank, das man hier rumlügen muss-.-




Mumsmonk schrieb:


> und wie macht ihr des das von allvatar.com diie Signatur als Bild dargestellt wird?



mach vor den link ein  und fertig

Btt: Das krankeste was mir je in WoW passiert ist: Ich, Heal druide, bin mit ner 5mann gruppe auf den Weg zum Tiefensumpf, normalerweise ist es ja so, das wenn man durch die Röhre zum Echsenkessel schwimmt, den Atem voll hat, da war das aber iwie ein bug, und 2 andere, die mit mir da durchgeschwommen sind, sind erstmal neben mir verreckt, ich nett wie ich bin, schwimm in wassergestalt weiter, und will gerade aus dem Wasser raus, da standen die dann aufeinmal da >.< iwie komisch ob das iwie ein lag war oder was das war, naja...


----------



## Dreawork (30. März 2008)

war nicht das krankeste aba das lustigste.
Also vor par Tagen war ich Managruft und alles lief super bis der Tank kurz afk musste.
Der Schurke, der komischerweise nur 3700 leben hatte und noch kein Wort gesagt hatte pullt eine Gruppe.
Er stirbt und wir hauen die ohne Tank tot, als wir ihn darauf ansprachen kamen nur antworten wie:" ma b**",
und:"kkk". Außerdem kam mir der Name auch schon komisch vor. Ich gehe mal davon aus das jeder von euch die Typischen Chinafarmernamen kennt wie :"hjnlllknli", so ähnlich war er^^. Wir haben ihn dann gekickt, weil er einfach auf alles Bedarf hatte und mit einem Ingiwerkzeug gekämpft hat.


----------



## PoWnD (30. März 2008)

Auf den Testservern für AQ 40 damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Standen ca 500 Leute in Silithus.... der Kontinent stürzte ab und alle hatten disconnect. Als ich mich wieder einloggte floggen ich und ca. 499 andere^^ Im Streinkrallengebirge von Oben direkt nach unten ^^ nach ca. 5min flugphase und extremem Chat gespame klatschten wir unten auf und man sah nichtsmehr auser tote. Ich mein 500 tote die da auf einmal aufklatschen xD wäre WoW mit Blutefekkt dann gute nacht ^^

Oder das beide Thunderfuryteile sowie der Legendary Drop von Ragnaros in einem Run dropte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das World Event bei der AQ 40 Öffnung war KRANK hoffe das Blizzard sowas bald wieder wiederholt !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das war genug krankes xD


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (30. März 2008)

hatte eben einen disconnect vor hdz2 (also vor dem inzatanztor) und als ich mich wieder eingeloggt habe war ich in der ini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> lso du hast hyjal und bt gemacht ohne das du in fds und ssc warst? Sehr interessant, wie haste das hinbekommen? Für die Zugangsq für Bt muss man aber in die fds und in den ssc, also das finde ich ziemlich krank, das man hier rumlügen muss-.-



patchnotes lesen ftw -.- nur so am rande....


----------



## Slagwurm1 (30. März 2008)

Im Alterac:

--Allis hatten noch 1/600 Punkten

--Wir hatten noch 130/600 Punkte

Alle schreiben schon so sachen wie "endlich" und "gg" und so! war nen langes Game!

auf einmal "BAM"! Die allianz gewinnt!

Allis: 1/600
Horde: 0/600


----------



## Parbleu (30. März 2008)

War mit ner 5 grp im Scharlachrotenkloster...
nach ner halben Stunde fiel unserm Healer ein,er hört 
jetzt auf,da er den Geburtstag vom Vater feiern müsste
und .....plopp......weg war er!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da standen wir dann in unserer schmalen Lederrüstung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :

dann hat mich mal einer in Darnassus angebettelt,er bräuchte ganz dringend 
50 s.Hab Ihm gesagt,sry,hab nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War auch ok,kam nichts wieder,aber nach 5 min wieder:
Haste Kohle für mich?
Nein hab ich gesagt
dann fing er an,Bitte Bitte zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich wurd innerlich schon richtig sauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab Ihm gesagt:
Wie wärs mal mit Questen oder Farmen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ist er vor meinen Augen weggeportet...........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spiel erst seit 4 monaten WoW,ist das normal???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (30. März 2008)

Mal´kuth schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> Also was ich wissen will von euch was ist das krankste was euch bei WOW passiert ist?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿
> Freu mich auf Antworten
> ...



Richtig krank finde ich das Gekritzel des TE.... sogar in der falschen Sig sind noch zig Fehler enthalten...


----------



## Arakon79 (31. März 2008)

Als ich neulich mit meinem Priester in der Ehrenfeste war hat jemand die ganzen Elite-Dämonen vom Portal in die Ehrenfeste gezogen! 

Ich kam ausm Gasthaus und da kamen die mir entgegen ich erst mal Schreck gekriegt und wieder ins Gasthaus gelaufen weil ich dachte die kommen da nicht rein (zu groß) aber die sind trotzdem da drin rumgerannt. Ich renn also wieder raus und sehe zu wie die Viecher die ganze Basis zerlegen!

Vier Stück kloppen auf diesen Oberanführer da ein der mit seiner Truppe vorm Gasthaus steht (die Truppe lag schon danieder) und ich seh zu und lach den erst mal aus, werd daraufhin von so ner Magierin beleidigt, naja egal...

Kurz darauf hatten die Dämomen die Greifenmeisterin erschlagen also konnte ich nicht mehr wegfliegen und musste abwarten bis die Viecher wirklich alle NPCs in der Ehrenfeste und die Spieler die so blöd waren die anzugreifen gleich mit erschlagen hatten.

Das war irgendwie lustig aber auch recht krank auf so ne Idee zu kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colafreak (31. März 2008)

das ich gesehn/gespürt habe wie scheise man auf dieses geile spiel absinkt >.> aber ich denke das weiß jeder selbst der nen 70er hat und auch etwas zeit mit dem verbringt ....
was ich noch dazu sehr krank finde 2 aus meiner gilde haben 5 70er und jeweils 3 60+er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fragt man sich haben die seit ihrem 12 bday nichts mehr vom reallife mitbekommen und sind die jezze arbeitslos .... NEIN! sie haben vor nen paa wochen eine abi prüfung geschrieben .... und sind noch mitm im prüfungsstress  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (31. März 2008)

Das krankeste in WoW?

Der Brachland-Chat aufm Kult der Verdammten!!!


----------



## Moonshire (31. März 2008)

Andicool schrieb:


> Hmmm das Krankste ist mir glaube gestern passiert. Ich (Magier) rushte 2 Jäger durchs Kloster und waren dann in dem Raum wo der eine Boss steht der von einem anderen Boss wiederbelebt wird.
> Nunja ich also angefangen die vorne zu pullen, es wurden aber immer mehr, bis ich so 20 an der Backe hatte. Daraufhin starb ich, weil meine Eisbarriere nicht bereit war. ^^
> Als dann einer von den 2 zu Rushenden schrieb "LLOOOLLL" bin ich aus der Gruppe. Ich lass mich doch nicht auslachen. Schließlich wollten sie gerusht werden.



... was ich wiederum krank finde lol. Wer halt  Kommandant Mograine angeht ohne die Kathedrale vorher komplett zu säubern, sollte wissen was er tut. Sich dann zu verabschieden weil jemand berechtigterweise lacht.... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Alion (31. März 2008)

Da gibt es ein paar sachen. Spiele ja auch schon seit 3 Jahren.

Also der höchste Ping den ich jemals hatte, war 56'000 MS Oder zu gut Deutsch. Es dauerte 56 Sekunden bis der Server auf einen meiner Befehle reagiert hat. Naja, das sah dann aber mehr so aus wie, ich loggte mich ein, war im Spiel aber es bewegte sich nichts. Ich stand mitten in IF und der ganze screen war eingefroren. Ich konnte nur noch oben in der FUBar meine Latenz ablesen. Nach 10sek war ich wieder im Loginscreen mit der schönen Meldung Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen.

Dann natürlich das Eröfnungsevent von AQ. Bis jetzt immer noch die beste Schlacht die ich jemals in diesem Game erlebt habe. Innerhalb von 4 Stunden ist der Server 8 mal gecrashed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür habe ich damals die Geburtstagsparty von einer Kollegin sausen lassen. Sie war dann einen Monat ziemlich sauer auf mich, aber es hat sich gelohnt. 

Ansonsten waren da so witzige Sachen wie, Kazzak nach SW gepullt oder einer der Wenigen Erfolgreichen Raids der Horde auf den König von IF nachts um 3:00.


----------



## Drynwin (31. März 2008)

bin mal von schattenmondtal nach shatgeflogen vom seherposten...

wäre ja normal gewesehen wenn ich en greifen gehabthätte und net wie beim schwimmen geflogen wär XD


war auf jedenfall lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Drynwin


----------



## Psyli (31. März 2008)

das der boss im schlabby nix gemacht hat, der stand da und hat sich umhauen lassen, kein übernehmen kein dmg einfach freeloot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravor (31. März 2008)

ich find geil dass diverse leute dir ein ticket schreiben weil du ihnen nicht hilfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kriegt man immer so geile antworten wie: gz zum perm bann oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find das geiiil 

greetz

Lancy of Tirion


----------



## moorhuhnxx (31. März 2008)

ähhhh... ach aj bin mit meinem (damals noch) 43er shadow prist in dm gegangen(hab echt keinen plan mehr warum eigentlich^^) und plötzlich freezete alles ein. dachte ich jedenfalls, irgendwann kamen dann ein paar hordis vorbei und da wahr mir klar.... nur ich konnte mich nicht bewegen. wie bei einem lag lief ich die ganze zeit auf einer stelle und konnte desshalb auch keinen ruhestein machen und auf meinen casts wahr noch so 40% cool down, da ging also auch nichts. also diese 5 hordis level 17,20,18,18 kamen und eigentlich währen die kein problem gewesen doch konnte ich mich weder bewegen noch irgend etwas machen. und so kriegten die mich langsam aber sicher down. wahr echt peinlich na ja was solls hat denen bestimmt ehre gebracht und wenigstens wahr ich nacch dem kill beim geistheiler und alles wahr wieder in ordnung xD


----------



## petsun (31. März 2008)

in der kriegshymmenschlucht als lvl 63 mage ohne einmal down zu gehen , erster platz gemacht, ein mal geschaftt dann nie wieder!

Und mit rnd world boss, 1 wipe , alle wieder am reggen , ungefähr alle halb voll, ja und was macht der tank rennt mit 2000 life rein, wipe alle ab gehaut. toll


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das krankeste in WoW?
> 
> Der Brachland-Chat aufm Kult der Verdammten!!!




Flame Crew Nazjatar war besser .. 

Ja unser /2 Chat hatte nen neuen namen ^^naja lang isses her seit 60 .. mit 70 hälfte der guten getranst .. rest aufgehört ..


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Dann natürlich das Eröfnungsevent von AQ.



Server down .. rein .. og og
ah ein alli nukeeeen FUCK ELITE .. kill klauer *g*
ah noch einer NUKEEE ey dämliches elite ding -.- 

genau wie da als wir mit 160 leuten sw raiden wollte und als wir durchs tor gingen ist server abgefuckt (blizz mag die allis glaubs)


----------



## Carö1 (31. März 2008)

mhm.. das karankste was mir je passiert ist? ich (mage) habe ich unter die erde geblinzelt... ich wollte infach nur allen zeigen dass ich 20 Meter vorteleportieren kann, schwups, fiel ich unter dem boden hindurch, und fiel, und fiel, und dann fiel ich irgendwann ganz schnell und war weg. xD


----------



## Toppax (31. März 2008)

Das Krankeste sind meiner Meinung nach die Verhaltensweisen einiger Mitspieler.

Bester erlebter Fall:

ich bin bereit, einen aus der Gilde durch BRD zu ziehen. Er fragt, ob ich noch einen anderen Typen, mit dem er grad am questen ist, mitnehme. Klaro, warum auch nicht, wenn ich eh schon reingehe.

Naja, dieser andere (ich glaub es war ein Mage) hat dann bei jeder Mobgruppe schön danebengestanden und zugeschaut, immer mehr gepullt und währenddessen schön gelootet, während ich mir den Bärenhintern abgerackert habe, damit wir überleben (ich war noch keine 70 und nicht episch).
Ich hab ihn dann irgendwann gewarnt, dass ich nicht bereit bin, ihn zu ziehen, wenn er sich so verhält.
Da ist er schon blöd geworden und sagte, er würde ja gar nicht looten (äh, zu dumm, dass ich es im Chat sehe). Aber ich bin ja zu gutmütig.
Weiter gings. Er pullt die nächsten paar Mobgruppen und schrieb dann: "ich bin mal grad afk was zu trinken holen".
Das wars dann. Als er wiederkam, hab ich ihm gesagt, dass ich das nicht mehr mit anschaue und hab ihn aus der Gruppe gekickt und auf ignore.

Fazit: noch ein Grund weniger, mit Randoms zu spielen.


----------



## so3ren (31. März 2008)

Als wir damals noch Mc (Molten Core) gingen.Mein Hexer kamm mit grün/balu eq rein und mit komplett T1 wider raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktor (31. März 2008)

das mein ex-bester freund sich nicht mit mir treffen wollte, sondern lieber gequestet hat-.-
ex-bester, weil ich ihn an WoW verloren hab, besser gesagt an seine hexerin.


----------



## -sonixx- (31. März 2008)

Fellaus schrieb:


> Komisch, warum hab ich nie Trojaner/Keylogger,etc. ?
> Ich hab nichtmal ne Firewall und mir is nie dergleichen passiert... der wichtigste Schutz steht immernoch vorm PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der Kasten Bier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktor (31. März 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> der Kasten Bier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD, naja wems hilft^^


----------



## Solanchen (31. März 2008)

letzte woche,als ich mit meinem jäger twink gespielt hab.War beim falkenplatz oda so (blutelfen posten-links von silbermond),stand ich bei dem barkeeper und hinter mir saß ein mädel und ein junge.Die haben sich dann unterhalten und das mädchen meinte dann:Krieg ich deine handynummer?. Ab da fings an spannend zu werden,also stellte ich mich hinter die mauer um bischen zu lauschen.später meinte der junge: Ja,aber nur wenn du gut aussiehst.Sie meinte draufhin:Wenn du dann zu mir kommst,kann ich dir ja einen lutschen.
Ich daraufhin in den raum gerannt: ROFL! XDDDDDDD  /auslachen auf das mädchen gemacht,das dann ausgeloggt ist ^^ war schon lustig XD. Jaja,ich kann schon ein arsch sein xD


----------



## Toppax (31. März 2008)

Moonshire schrieb:


> ... was ich wiederum krank finde lol. Wer halt  Kommandant Mograine angeht ohne die Kathedrale vorher komplett zu säubern, sollte wissen was er tut. Sich dann zu verabschieden weil jemand berechtigterweise lacht.... *kopfschüttel*



LOOOL ich hab grad schon überlegt, welchen Boss der meinte, bei dem 30 Mobs dazukommen. HAHAHA das ist wirklich witzig. Danke Moonshire, für die Aufklärung. Hehehe. Ich hätte sicher auch gelacht, und mir dann jemand anderen gesucht, der mich durch die Instanz zieht. ROFL


----------



## Tahult (31. März 2008)

Hmm, kann man mein Beispiel auch als krank bezeichnen??
Vielleicht als "bissl blöde". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haben in Kara den Prinzen gelegt, er droppt die T4-Marke für Handschuhe. 
Ich (als Def-Tank) habe Bedarf drauf und gewinne. Freue mich wie ein kleines Kind.
Wohoo!!! Mein erstes T4!!
Komme dann in Shatt an und will die Marke eintauschen...
Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich hab die Off-Handschuhe angeklickt... oO
(Auch wenn man das nicht als Ausrede gelten lassen kann, aber es war irgendwann nachts um 3 Uhr)
Hab's natürlich auch erst hinterher gemerkt.
Schaue mir die Stulpen an und denke mir: Hmm, da fehlt Verteidigungswertung. Was soll ich als Def-Tank mit kritischer Trefferwertung??

Stimmung war natürlich gleich im Keller. Hab dann ein Ticket geschrieben, ob man die Aktion rückgängig machen könnte oder die Items tauschen kann. Beim nächsten Einloggen hatte ich den T4-Gutschein wieder in meinem Briefkasten. Thx Blizz für die schnelle Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Story hat natürlich auch in meiner Gilde und in der Freundesliste für Gelächter gesorgt.^^
Egal, ich hab jetzt die richtigen Handschuhe, also kann ich auch über meine eigene Dummheit lachen.

Soviel von mir


----------



## Nekrit (12. Mai 2008)

heheheee, das krankste das mir passiert is: Ich hab mit lvl 1 grad nen frosch angegriffen, und er wurde durch den ersten schlag ned ganz tot, ich war halt zu blöd und sah ned dass mich der noch angriff und ging halt afk als ich zürück kam war ich tot, und im kampftext stand Frosch trifft euch mit 1, mit 2 schaden.....frosch tötet euch xD PEINLICH xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (12. Mai 2008)

Im Duell hat ein Mage 4mal versucht mich in Katzenform zu sheepen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ck402 (12. Mai 2008)

Meine krankesten Erlebnise waren immer mit Hordlern (bin Alli)...z.B. als ich mit meinem 62er Priester nen Kumpel Kral ziehen wollte...ich reite also fröhlich durchs brachland...kill noch nen low lvl hordler der meinen Kumpel ins Jenseits schicken wollte un denk mir nix böses...aufeinmal erscheint ein 70er Krieger hinter mir un ich beginne die Flucht...ja er is mir durchs komplette Brachland in die Düstermarschen bis zur Alli Stadt geritten um dort von den Wachen gekillt zu werden...
Solche Aktionen sind mir bis 70 nur passiert...mir ist auch schon nen 70er horde druide von strangle bis nach westfall gefolgt (offroad durch so nen fluss^^) nur um mich zu killen...ich weiß nicht was diese Leute für probleme oder minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben...aber irgendwas kann bei denen doch nicht stimmen wenn sie einem soweit hinterher rennen nur um einen zu töten un dann wahrscheinlich auch noch zu becampen.
Naja ich kill nur low lvl hordler wenn sie gerade Allis ganken oder ich nen schlechten tag hab (kommt sehr sehr selten vor^^).

Sonst finde ich immer noch krank wie Klischeé behaftet die BGs sind^^.
Langsam dürften Allis die taktik doch verstehen aber es werden immer die selben fehler gemacht...

mfg Bl4ck402


----------



## TheOneRs (12. Mai 2008)

zählt es als krank wenn man mit seiner lvl 29ger jägerin in der tiefenbahn steht und auf einmal ca 20 nackte blutelfen zu einem in den wagen steigen? *g* 

ich konnte es dann nicht lassen und hab bevor ich durchs portal bin noch nen multishot in die masse gehauen^^... die natürlich hinterher... und bitte jetzt stellt ecuh das bildlich vor wie die mich in IF verfolgt haben... gottseidank hab ich alarm geschlagen und 5 magier haben die genüsslich gebombt... waren ja nackt *g*


----------



## Dunnerak (12. Mai 2008)

Sowas  mit den gruppen passiert mir auch ständig

oder auch beim stallmeister mit jäger
ich hab alle 3 plätze und auch alle drei voll - 1 vogel nen rappi und ein scorpid
immer wenn ich wechseln will und rappi rausnehmen kommt der skorpid oder was anderes n kroko z.b    was ich nich mal drinne hab
GM meldet sich auch nich




is schon ziemlich krank


----------



## mckayser (12. Mai 2008)

Oh mann mir ist immer noch ganz flau...

War eben in Nagrand farmen und was ich da erlebt habe, war eindeutig das Krankste, was ich je in Wow gesehen habe! Streife da ein wenig durch die Gegend und mir fällt am Wegesrand dieses kleine, aber doch sehr possierliche Eichhörnchen auf. Natürlich gleich einige emotes draufgespammt und das ding wurde schon leicht angefressen, was aber nur dazu führte, dass ich mein tankequip angezogen habe und das ding mal schön (solo!!) angegriffen habe... Nach nem längere fight (hatte das ding fast down) kommen zwei hordler an, und lachen sich voll kaputt, dass das eichhörnchen (war 2x enraged) anscheinend grad solo down gemacht wird, aber anstatt etwas zu helfen (war ein schami und ein mage) lachen die mich die ganze zeit aus und ich hab vosichtshalber den ruhestein benutzt, der dann auch nach ca. 2 minuten durchging (eichhörnchen war in suprememode usw....)

War echt nen harter kampf, aber hat spaß gemacht das ist das wichtigste!


----------



## DirdyHarry (12. Mai 2008)

Moonshire schrieb:


> ... was ich wiederum krank finde lol. Wer halt  Kommandant Mograine angeht ohne die Kathedrale vorher komplett zu säubern, sollte wissen was er tut. Sich dann zu verabschieden weil jemand berechtigterweise lacht.... *kopfschüttel*



wollte mit meinem jäger mal den quest machen wo man u.a. mograine und den hundemeister killen soll(ka mehr wie der heißt).
auf jedenfall da solo rumgelaufen erstma mit mühe den hundemeister erledigt und dann auf zur kathedrale,
immer versucht möglichst vielen auszuweichen, was ja in der kathedrale relativ gut geht.
Steh so rechts hinter morgaine denk mir pull ich mit pet zu mir und dann gemütlich killen.
Wunder mich in dem moment warum auf einma alles angerannt kommt.
Ende vom lied war pet tot ich grad so eben durch totstellen überlebt und quest abgebrochen.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (12. Mai 2008)

Ja das mit dem Gold oder ziehn geht mir auch immer auf dem ... (Bin Mage)
was mich auch nervt das ich fast der einzige auf unserm sever bin der Gürtel der Zauberwucht schneidern kann (zumindest woll der einzige der bekannt ist), damit gehn mir die ganze zeit ihrgendwelche 0815 Twinks auf die nerven.^^


----------



## High.till.i.die (12. Mai 2008)

krank..kann man krank steigern?


----------



## Nekros27 (12. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal als mir langweilig war mit nem Freund 2 palys vor Schattrath gekillt dannach ist einer off gegangen.
Dann wispert mich plötztlich so n 70ger ud Prist und beschimpft mich ich würde ihn nur ganken weil mein Vater verjungfert sei xD Ich hab mich so kaputt gelacht xD


----------



## Dotter (12. Mai 2008)

in warsong:

hatte grad die Flagge und dann kam da so ein Gnom Hexer hat furcht gemacht. Schwubs war ich durch die Wand und  stand in der Luft über so nem Holzhaufn wo man normal ned hinkann^^ alos habn die allys nix amch können^^ naja ganz funny^^


----------



## b1sh0p (12. Mai 2008)

Mal´kuth schrieb:


> Also was ich wissen will von euch was ist das krankste was euch bei WOW passiert ist?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿



Eindeutig die Rechtschreibung im Handelschannel...


----------



## Drumdrum (12. Mai 2008)

OMG das ist so traurig was ihr für "krank" "voll aufregend" oder "unglaublich" empfindet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntêr1982 (12. Mai 2008)

Ich find das ja mal so richtig zum Kotzen das man alle 5 mins gefragt wird...
"Hi, kannste mich ziehen pls?"
Ich: "Nein, kann ich nicht, will ich nicht auch nicht für Gold!"
Er/Sie"Ihr 70er seid alle gleich Scheisse!! Lasst euch selber ziehen um 70 zu werden und dann zieht ihr uns kleinen nicht!!"
Ich:"Geh woanders Betteln, ich wurde auch niht gezogen und habs allein geschafft 70 zu werden, ohne das ich andere belästigen musste!!"
Er/Sie:Willkommen auf meiner Ignorelist, und Ticket is auch gleich Unterwegs"
Ich:"Cool, danke!! Grüß den GM mal von mir"

naja jedenfalls ist es richtig schlimm geworden mit den fragen ob man zieht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nirsan (12. Mai 2008)

steh so vor bb und schau 2 lowies ( einem 34 hexer und einem 37 hunter ) beim duell zu .... 
naja erstes mal geinnt der hunter ..... dann ein zweites mal - beide full hp
und dann ONEHITET der hexer den hunter glaub das waren so 2200 crit xD 

absolut geil
könnt euch vorstellen wie der hunter zu flamen begonne hat von wegen cheater und so^^


----------



## Gatar (12. Mai 2008)

Ein Kerl, der mich im Versunkenen Tempel anwhispert, ob ich ihm ein bestimmtes Item verkaufen will...und als ich dann sage, dass ichs nicht hab anfängt mich zu beschimpfen und danach auf Igno setzt. Ôo?


----------



## Huntêr1982 (12. Mai 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das krankeste in WoW?
> 
> Der Brachland-Chat aufm Kult der Verdammten!!!




also ich glaube der Brachlandchat is auf jedem Server gleich Krank x_X


----------



## Igi_90 (12. Mai 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Als ich Heute /played eingab und da 42 Tage standen...



das findest du krank? bei meinem schurken stehen 214 tage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (12. Mai 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Das die Spieler heutzutage nur noch schreiben: ZIEH MICH oder GIB MIR GOLD
> wenn man nein sagt, beschimpfen sie dich und setzen dich auf Ignore.
> 
> War auch mal anders


Das ist für mich nervig und zeugt davon dass man in dieser Welt immer mehr so schnell wie möglich und für so wenig Einsatz wie möglich haben will.
Armutszeugnis halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig krank finde ich nur die Leute welche ihr komplettes RL für WoW opfern.
Und mit Krank meine ich die Sucht, und zwar in objektiver Sichtweise.


----------



## Yuukami (12. Mai 2008)

ne random group für mh???? wtf sogar den ersten boss gepackt


----------



## Yuukami (12. Mai 2008)

acj ja und ich hab mit nem hunter den weltenboss nach sw reingekitetet(???)


----------



## Nexxen (12. Mai 2008)

Jemand hat sich als Altvater Winter ausgegeben.


----------



## Yo-Asakura (12. Mai 2008)

Meine Playtime von 88d 2h 8min und 25sec...
allein bei meinem main und ich bin nicht stolz drauf^^


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (12. Mai 2008)

da braucht man nicht lange zu überlegen:

Hordenspieler, die nach ihrem Ausweis erwachsen sein sollten, sich in ihrem Spielverhalten aber von 5jährigen Sandkastenvandalen in keiner Weise unterscheiden. Und davon gibt es mehr als genug!


----------



## Keeral (12. Mai 2008)

Den Thread hier zu lesen. Rechtschreibung , Kommas und Punkte , Grammatik und den Titel des Threads .

Sorry, aber wenn man sich die Mühe macht hier mal jede Antwort zu lesen , kommt man auf den Gedanken, das bei der Pisa-Studie nur die Guten mitgemacht haben


----------



## Ishvara (12. Mai 2008)

Keeral schrieb:


> Den Thread hier zu lesen. Rechtschreibung , Kommas und Punkte , Grammatik und den Titel des Threads .
> 
> Sorry, aber wenn man sich die Mühe macht hier mal jede Antwort zu lesen , kommt man auf den Gedanken, das bei der Pisa-Studie nur die Guten mitgemacht haben




http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3853/hans8iz.jpg


----------



## Chrissian (12. Mai 2008)

also ich hab ma mit ner spinne gekömpft die hat mir dann so gifte gemacht da war ich krank das war schon voll kranl


----------



## Melih (12. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> da braucht man nicht lange zu überlegen:
> 
> Hordenspieler, die nach ihrem Ausweis erwachsen sein sollten, sich in ihrem Spielverhalten aber von 5jährigen Sandkastenvandalen in keiner Weise unterscheiden. Und davon gibt es mehr als genug!


nicht nur die hordler sind so guck dir doch die allianz mal genauer an überall s1 zwerg hunter die lowis killen und ab 22 uhr nicht mehr da sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (12. Mai 2008)

Buffed is das krankste^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hmm, kann man mein Beispiel auch als krank bezeichnen??
> Vielleicht als "bissl blöde".
> 
> 
> ...


seit wann dropt bei prinz t4 handschuhe oder meinste helm oder das ihr kurator down hattet


----------

